# The Flow V2



## Rob Fisher

The Odis Flow V2 will be going into beta test shortly... all my suggestions were accepted and I can't wait to give it a test drive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Exciting @Rob Fisher that you had a part to play in this!
Looking forward to hearing more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> The Odis Flow V2 will be going into beta test shortly... all my suggestions were accepted and I can't wait to give it a test drive!
> View attachment 160753


So so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Keeping a close eye on this thread, the Odis Flow is still the daily driver in my Billet Box. I'd love to get my hands on the V2!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

AneesEbrahim said:


> Keeping a close eye on this thread, the Odis Flow is still the daily driver in my Billet Box. I'd love to get my hands on the V2!


Grab me one same time bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Paul33 said:


> Grab me one same time bud


Haha if I somehow have a million in my bank account by the time they are released, I'll be sure to grab you one!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

AneesEbrahim said:


> Haha if I somehow have a million in my bank account by the time they are released, I'll be sure to grab you one!


You’re a

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have always been a fan of the Flow and the V2 is awesome! No leaking and far less condensation! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Been testing it for a while now and am very happy with it! The Boxxer V2 and Flow V2 are brilliant! The wait has been very long but it will have been worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## morras

Hi Rob

Any idea on when we can exspect to get our new boxer and flow v 2's ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

morras said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Any idea on when we can exspect to get our new boxer and flow v 2's ?



No, I don't @morras! It can't be too long now but I'm not gonna take a guess because it's been so long now and until I see pictures of all the stock I can't be sure.


----------

